

Imported From India Best And Brightest Want To Work In U.S. - kul
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2003/06/19/60minutes/main559476.shtml

======
kul
This is actually old (2007), but interesting nevertheless. Here's a link to
the video
[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6694143975371488739...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6694143975371488739#)

------
mkinnan
In case someone wants to know a little more like I did:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_Institutes_of_Technology>

